# Fuelly: Cruze Diesel Real-World MPG Reports



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

E365 said:


> Here's the 2014 Cruze Diesel page on Fuelly.com. If you have a Cruze diesel you should sign up! :wink:
> 
> 2014 Chevrolet Cruze MPG Reports | Fuelly



The way fuelly.com lumps all models/trims and country's together once every other 2014 cruze hits the streets your data will get buried and hard to find. At least with fueleconomy.gov they separate all models, transmissions and engines.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is a link directly to the diesel on the other website.


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The way fuelly.com lumps all models/trims and country's together once every other 2014 cruze hits the streets your data will get buried and hard to find. At least with fueleconomy.gov they separate all models, transmissions and engines.


Its not _that_ hard. Just filter by engine (there's a diesel option now). All US users will have an American flag on their account if they set it up properly. Just look at those....

Since there's only one Diesel engine choice and one transmission choice it's pretty straightforward. I'll admit its tougher with the gas models. Different engines, different transmissions, etc - fuelly doesn't do that well. The smart people there post their specifics in their profile text. Such as "2013 ECO Manual".


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

E365 said:


> ...Since there's only one Diesel engine choice and one transmission choice ....


Oh, is there?


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Oh, is there?


Well since we were obviously discussing the US market, yes.


----------

